

Helium3.js - experimental lib to create JS-only apps - richardsekatski
https://github.com/8protons/helium3

======
richardsekatski
Create basic implementation of library based on idea of "blocks": each block
is separated, interaction by message passing.

After I created it I watched Nickolas Zakas presentation and I think he
described something similar.

Suggestions, critics? :)

